# Rental Home Prices



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought I would do an informal survey of current rental costs. I am headed down there in 3 weeks to look for a long term (not vacation) rental. 

I realize that many here own their homes but if you have friends or family that rent, you can include them if you know what they pay.

1) Rent costs? 
2) Size and location of house?
3) Furnished? if so, appliances only or fully furnished?
4) Anything else you want to share about the house?
5) Advice for potential renters?

Hopefully if lots of people respond this will help out not only me but other people interested in the same questions


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We need more information. Rental costs vary greatly depending on where you rent and when. 

Give us the where and when and someone can help you.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the idea is that respondents should post the ‘where’ and ‘when’ along with the data they report. The OP is taking a survey and asking people to tell where, when, how big, and how much so that readers of this thread can get an idea of the variation of rental prices and what factors go into determining the cost.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually, pappabee this is more of a general question than for me specifically. There are a few older threads about housing costs so thought maybe we could do another one with updated prices. I am not talking about cost of living, just what people should expect to pay for rentals in different areas. 

As for me, I am renting a house in Ajijic for a month, and am going to look around the lake but also wanting to venture out from there. I have been checking out the different rental websites around the lake and REALLY wish they would take down the houses that are currently rented. What is the point of having 100+ houses on your website but only 20 are available? (sorry small rant) Anyway, I plan on also looking in Tlaquepaque/Guadalajara, up to Aguascalientes, perhaps over by Guanajuato and down to Celaya continuing on to Patzcuaro and also looking at lots of smaller towns in between. 

Someone sent me a lovely 2 bedroom house in a smaller town yesterday and I would have snapped it up in a heartbeat if they had it priced within my budget but unfortunately I think they are looking to rent it more for vacation rentals and it was about double what I want to pay per month for a long term lease. I hope to keep my rental costs at $500 or less unfurnished or $600 furnished for a 1 or 2 bedroom with off-street parking. Of course, less is always better and if I can find a nice little home or casita for $300 I will be even happier!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's my contribution to the survey:



kito1 said:


> 1) Rent costs? $4120 a month (that's pesos, not dollars);electricity, gas, water and telephone/internet connection are additional costs, about $850 a month
> 2) Size and location of house? A very small one-bedroom apartment in Mexico City
> 3) Furnished? if so, appliances only or fully furnished? Fully-furnished but only because it belongs to an old friend who used to use it for guests - appliances include refrigerator and stove
> 4) Anything else you want to share about the house? In a pleasant centrally-located middle-class neighborhood
> 5) Advice for potential renters? Not really


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

A new 1 bedroom Casa unfurnished $3000.00 pesos Utilities are extra except water located on the outskirts of town. Located in San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyduke said:


> A new 1 bedroom Casa unfurnished $3000.00 pesos Utilities are extra except water located on the outskirts of town. Located in San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas.


So the water is located on the outskirts of town - where is the house?


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK, miss teacher  

if he had put a comma after water, would the sentence have been correct? 

itwouldbehardtobelievereadingsomeofmysentencesthatiactuallywenttoschoolatall, ihopethatyoudon'tpickapartthisonetoobadly!


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

Cuxtitali


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kito1 said:


> OK, miss teacher
> 
> if he had put a comma after water, would the sentence have been correct?


It's not so much a matter of being "correct" as being understandable. And, yes, a comma after water would have made the sentence easier to understand.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Deal directly with the Mexican landlord and 4-5000 should get you a nice place


----------

